# iPhone Sympatico user question...



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi gang,

I'm the happy owner of a new iPhone 3G and in general have got it to work quite well. I do have a couple of lingering questions though... In my home the iPhone connects to my airport extreme wi-fi network using Sympatico DSL without a problem and I receive email with no problems. However, when I attempt to send email over the wi-fi network I get a message that the connection to the outgoing Sympatico server failed (smtp1.sympatico.ca). The outgoing server settings are (obviously) the same as what's on my other Mac's so I'm a bit confused... If I enable the other outgoing servers, the Rogers based ones for instance, it will send email, but I'm guessing those are being sent via the phone data connection and not via wi-fi. Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

mkolesa said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I'm the happy owner of a new iPhone 3G and in general have got it to work quite well. I do have a couple of lingering questions though... In my home the iPhone connects to my airport extreme wi-fi network using Sympatico DSL without a problem and I receive email with no problems. However, when I attempt to send email over the wi-fi network I get a message that the connection to the outgoing Sympatico server failed (smtp1.sympatico.ca). The outgoing server settings are (obviously) the same as what's on my other Mac's so I'm a bit confused... If I enable the other outgoing servers, the Rogers based ones for instance, it will send email, but I'm guessing those are being sent via the phone data connection and not via wi-fi. Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


Have you tried messing with the outgoing mail settings on your iphone? Is SSL turned on? Authentication correct? Server port number correct? 

You can also try smtp8.sympatico.ca, but i'm not sure if that'll do any good though.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

It won't connect to an outgoing sympatico mail server. Try connecting to smtp.rogerswirelessdata.com. You should be able to get your messages out that way.


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

That's strange since your on an sympatico wifi. It sounds like the iphone is still trying to send it through HSDPA and not the wifi, and it might not let you send from a rogers phone. When I'm at the GF's house my ipod touch will end send an email because i'm trying to send it through the aliant/sympatico servers from a rogers ip address.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

my wife's works (in Toronto). her's is set to smtphm.sympatico.ca. I don't know why it's hm and not a number but the last time around they told us to change the settings and these ones work better when you're not at home (i.e. when I'm using a different network). Maybe they will work for you, too.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*more...*

Hi Ravindra,

Thanks for the tip... I did try using the smtphm.sympatico.ca as the outgoing server and it was able to hook up so I left the SSL turned on with Password authentication as that was the default. However when I tried sending it said I didn't have permission to access the server so I'm guessing it's something to do with the SSL/Password. Unfortunately, it's now listed as the primary outgoing server and I can't delete it... And when I try to create a new outgoing server it just reverts to the original one under smtphm.sympatico.ca and won't give me the option of changing the SSL setting. Anyone have any additional thoughts about modifying/deleting outgoing servers?


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

mkolesa said:


> Hi Ravindra,
> 
> Thanks for the tip... I did try using the smtphm.sympatico.ca as the outgoing server and it was able to hook up so I left the SSL turned on with Password authentication as that was the default. However when I tried sending it said I didn't have permission to access the server so I'm guessing it's something to do with the SSL/Password. Unfortunately, it's now listed as the primary outgoing server and I can't delete it... And when I try to create a new outgoing server it just reverts to the original one under smtphm.sympatico.ca and won't give me the option of changing the SSL setting. Anyone have any additional thoughts about modifying/deleting outgoing servers?


smtphm.sympatico.ca is for Sympatico-MSN e-mail .. Look here..

Welcome to the Upgrade Centre


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

mkolesa said:


> Hi Ravindra,
> 
> Thanks for the tip... I did try using the smtphm.sympatico.ca as the outgoing server and it was able to hook up so I left the SSL turned on with Password authentication as that was the default. However when I tried sending it said I didn't have permission to access the server so I'm guessing it's something to do with the SSL/Password. Unfortunately, it's now listed as the primary outgoing server and I can't delete it... And when I try to create a new outgoing server it just reverts to the original one under smtphm.sympatico.ca and won't give me the option of changing the SSL setting. Anyone have any additional thoughts about modifying/deleting outgoing servers?


When in doubt, unless you have a lot of stuff on the device itself to lose, delete the account and start over. Otherwise, you might check if your password for the smtp server is accurate (we kept having errors and only later discovered that the password we had to check email wasn't the same as the one to send - I don't know how that happened but it did). Try deleting the user name and password and then re-entering them. Hopefully that should work.


----------



## Janeymac (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, I don't have an IPHONE yet but will be getting one shortly. Can you let us know if you get this sorted out since I am in the same sympatico boat and feel I might end up with the same problems. So, I would love to know the solution.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I have been using Sympatico fine on my iPhone for over a year... I use the pophm.sympatico.ca and smtphm.sympatico.ca setup... for a while, I was using the Sympatico smtp for all my emails, until I switched to Gmail!


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*thanks again...*

I appreciate the advice... The account information in the iPhone was copied over from my desktop when I synced the email accounts so both the incoming server and outgoing servers were in the already. And as I said, I haven't had any trouble receiving emails which are coming from both my Apple .mac (mobileme) account as well as my Sympatico account. I could delete those but it does seem like the problem is in setting up the correct outgoing server since the servers that were copied over don't work over the wi-fi and only the rogers wireless data server will. So I think the question is how to properly set up the Sympatico smtphm server... As I said, it does seem like the iPhone recognizes it, but when I've tried sending email through it I get a 'The server address was invalid' error message. Soooo... exactly how should the smtphm outgoing server be set up? The iPhone recognizes the name smtphm, but what about SSL, what type of Authentication and which Port? I'll add that I turned SSL off because that's how my desktop is configured, and changed the Port to 25 because that's how my desktop is configured and that's when I got the invalid server address message.


----------



## davens (Jul 14, 2008)

I have to preface this by saying that right now I'm using an iPod touch but I think the settings should be teh same. I have the 

Server: ON
Host Name: smtphm.sympatico.ca
User Name: FULL sympatico address (ie. [email protected])
Password: whatever you set your password to
Use SSL: ON
Authentication: Password
Server Port: 587 (I didn't set this it was set when I went to SSL on, if I recall)

Until I had the above set I was getting the same error message as you are reporting.

As I said, this is on a touch so it may be a bit different on your iPhone (but I am using v2 in the touch)


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*sorry...*

hi davens,

thanks for the help! unfortunately i've tried your suggestions and still can't get it to work... in the iphone when you enter the server name there are also field for user name and password... if i enter a user name or password it says the server selected doesn't support authentication. so if i omit the user name and password and just keep the smtphm server, it will verify that the server exists. but then when i try to send an email i get the server address was invalid message... i tried switching ssl on and off and that didn't make a difference... i wonder if it has something to do with the authentication method? i have password selected but no password is entered (there's no password on my outgoing sympatico sever on my desktop either) but as i said, when you try to enter a password at the start it says the server doesn't support authentication so i wonder if one of the other authentication choices should be specified...


----------

